# Do i still need another Entry pass, along with long term visit pass



## sonie055

Hellooo

Some one please help , i am really confused here..


I am EPEC holder and I applied for long term visit pass on-line and i got it apprpved.. with a email saying 
Your application for a Visit Pass (Long Term) to look for employment in Singapore has been approved for a period of 1 Year(s) , subject to the results of your medical examination . If you require a visa to enter Singapore, please apply for an entry visa at the nearest Mission in your country before seeking entry into Singapore.


I am from INDIA do i still need another visa to enter .. Singapore.. 


Please help 
Thanks
Shyam


----------



## Lenochka

Hi,l
short answer YES ! 

Regards
L.


----------



## sonie055

Lenochka said:


> Hi,l
> short answer YES !
> 
> Regards
> L.


Thanks for the reply 

Can you please tell me.. what visa should i apply for.. 

Thanks.. in advance


----------



## Lenochka

Nope, I can't...but would hazard a guess that the Embassy/Consulate where you will need to apply to will know. This will be the Singapore Embassy/Consulate where you currently reside....

Good luck 
L.


----------



## simonsays

You need a Social Visit Pass, to arrive here, and then go to ICA and collect your relevant pass for the long term stay

Go to the Singapore Mission near you ..


----------



## paulsimon

EPEC is enough.. no need Visa i think.


----------



## simonsays

PAULSIMON: you are an aussie (If I am to believe your flag) and you get a visa upon arrival.

Indians need to apply for visa before arriving in Singapore and heading to ICA to obtain their long term visa (i.e. tagged to the EPEC) ..


----------



## PMJ

yup you need to have a visit visa from the embassy/HCs in delhi, mumbai or chennai. This can be arrranged through a travel agent otherwise, needs your photographs etc. let them know you have an epec and they will know you need an entry visa


----------



## leminh

sonie055 said:


> Hellooo
> 
> Some one please help , i am really confused here..
> 
> 
> I am EPEC holder and I applied for long term visit pass on-line and i got it apprpved.. with a email saying
> Your application for a Visit Pass (Long Term) to look for employment in Singapore has been approved for a period of 1 Year(s) , subject to the results of your medical examination . If you require a visa to enter Singapore, please apply for an entry visa at the nearest Mission in your country before seeking entry into Singapore.
> 
> 
> I am from INDIA do i still need another visa to enter .. Singapore..
> 
> 
> Please help
> Thanks
> Shyam


Hi Shyam,

Did you apply LTVP before arriving Singapore?

Minh


----------



## simonsays

ah .. EPEC.. note that since 1st December, MOM has stopped EPEC ....

and the LTVP for those who have obtained IPA, is, only for 3 months, not 12 months like before ..


----------

